
Twitter Has Lost a Staggering Amount of Money - walterclifford
http://time.com/4241716/twitter-losses-twtr/
======
ameyamk
$2 billion is not staggering amount. Given it has over 300 Million active
users - thats just $6~$7 for user acquisition.

If you want to build twitter today - its definitely going to cost more. It has
built a brand - and hundreds of millions of loyal fans.

Question is - is it worth the valuation thats put on the company. Given now
they are cash flow positive - that they have lost $2bn in the past is
immaterial.

~~~
tyre
Just $6-$7 isn't a lot, until you multiply by 300 million and realize that
they aren't worth $6 each.

$2bn is absolutely material. If their growth is predicated on setting money on
fire, future forecasting has to take that into account. Sure, it is a sunk
cost, but unless the fundamentals of acquisition have changed then their
valuation is not nearly as high.

And the the fundamentals of acquisition have changed. Unfortunately, in the
wrong direction.

~~~
coke12
Facebook's quarterly net income is in the ballpark of $1 billion. $2B is a
reasonable amount of money for a social media monopoly.

------
jorgecurio
I envision all of this taking place in the next 10 years.

\- twitter hasn't been profitable for the past decade.

\- twitter can't turn around, neither can other unicorns.

\- wheres the return???

\- investors abandon

\- twitter announces mass layoff

\- Facebook purchases twitter

\- Facebook faces same music shortly

\- Decentralized Twitter appears!

\- Facebook attempts to capture it...it failed!

\- Decentralized Twitter uses No Ads, No Tracking.

\- It is highly effective!

\- Decentralized Facebook appears!

\- Cryptoanarchy movement arises

\- The biggest wealth equalizer in human history begins.

\- Assassination and Weapons market emerges. Decentralized, trustless free for
all markets free of law enforcement. Anyone can be touched for the right
amount of the single most untraceable anonymous digital medium used to
exchange goods and services.

\- Governments slowly lose their grip to pockets of cryptoanarchial markets.
Government services and jobs are replaced with network contracts executed with
zero centralized decision making.

\- Anarchy movement settles down as stability is introduced by a decentralized
internet.

~~~
akavi
I will happily bet as much money as you want that this won't come to pass.

If for no other reason than no decentralized communication service has ever
been as convenient as a centralized one. And convenience is King for
communication.

(NB: the list ended at "\- Decentralized Facebook appears!" when I made my
comment.)

~~~
dbcurtis
I think you need to split out the directory function. The internet is
decentralized. It is DNS that that makes it convenient, and DNS is
centralized. Is there a reason that convenient directories need to be
centralized?

~~~
tyre
What are you trying to gain?

